# Should I switch to a Hackamore?



## Harley's mom (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm using a d-ring split snaffle on Harley. I was considering changing to a hackamore, but I wondered what the pros/cons were to using a hackamore vs. a snaffle bit.

Thanks!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

A hackamore or a Mechanical hackamore?


----------



## Harley's mom (Jul 3, 2008)

What is the difference? Sorry, but I've only seen what I THOUGHT was a hackamore, not a "mechanical hackamore". So, I'm not sure I know the difference.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im getting this from another forum so im guna copy and paste it

Hackamore -

Works off pressure applied to nose, chin, cheek, and poll. The shank works similarly to the curb bit, the longer the more pressure etc. Need a chin strap to function properly. reins attach to the shanks.

Bosal -

Does not have shanks, and the reins join at the bottom. Applies pressure to nose and chin. Apparently they help the horse pull their nose in and break at the poll more effectively.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

is he having problems with the bit? If a hackmore is use wrong it can tend to cut off breathing


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Harley's mom said:


> I'm using a d-ring split snaffle on Harley. I was considering changing to a hackamore, but I wondered what the pros/cons were to using a hackamore vs. a snaffle bit.
> 
> Thanks!


Hackamores are very severe when not used properly. If your horse is ok in a snaffle whats the point of switching to something else.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Harley's mom said:


> I'm using a d-ring split snaffle on Harley. I was considering changing to a hackamore, but I wondered what the pros/cons were to using a hackamore vs. a snaffle bit.
> 
> Thanks!


Hackamores are very severe when not used properly. If your horse is ok in a snaffle whats the point of switching to something else.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Harley's mom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using a d-ring split snaffle on Harley. I was considering changing to a hackamore, but I wondered what the pros/cons were to using a hackamore vs. a snaffle bit.
> ...


haha, you double posted, i'm guessing by accident.... but I agree, mechanical hackamores (like the second picture) are really severe and I would NEVER use one... A bosal would be fine though


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

There is a danger with hurting a horse with any bit, if handled wrong. If the hackamore is fitted properly, sitting on his nose right, and the curb tighted to the proper length, it is no more severe than any other bit in the wrong hands. The hack is no different than any shank bit, work with gradual, light, pressure. Don't jerk on a hackmore, any more than you would jerk on any other bit. If your horse is light and willing to please, the hackamore may very well be a nice choice. If you have a friend who owns a hack, it may be a good idea to borrow it and see how Harley responds to/ likes it.

I ride a mechanical hackamore, as does most of my barn. All the riding academy horses ride hackamore with loose curbs on the trail, to prevent people from hauling on them, We have eight year old children ride the academy horses with the hacks, and have never had a broken nose or any other injury to the horse in 20 odd years.The only thing I have noticed switching from a full cheek to a mechanical hack is having to pull out (plow rein) more on turning, from the different point in the pressure. It's just a matter of Hoover needing to learn the new pressure, and what I'm asking. I like the hackamore, Hoover responds well to it and seems to enjoy riding more in it than his old full cheek. To me, and what I have been taught, is that the mechanical hackamore is just another form of bit, and is no more severe than any other if used properly.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

woops :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> but I agree, mechanical hackamores (like the second picture) are really severe and I would NEVER use one... A bosal would be fine though


Completely agree. Would never use mechanical one on my horse either. 

You can also consider sidepull if you horse has a good stop in him.


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

I love riding in a side pull like this one. http://gallopinggrape.com/latigosidepull.aspx
For extra cushion, wrap the nose piece in vet wrap, it makes it nice and soft.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

how does the sidepull work? Do you steer based on neck reining or direct rein?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It really depends. I wouldn't use a mechanical hackamore either. 
The side-pull looks pretty cool...never seen one before.
If your horse needs a lot of contact in the mouth then I'd use a bit. But it's really a personal choice, some people just prefer hackamores. OR you could get a bitless bridle, something like that.


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

You can neck rein or direct rein... my gelding will neck rein, until he decides he doesn't want to go that direction, then I have to direct rein. Its a very soft side pull. I love it and so does my horse. Especially in the winter - no more cold bits!!
:shock:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> how does the sidepull work? Do you steer based on neck reining or direct rein?


I use mainly the direct rein. Depends on horse a lot though. My qh loves it, my paint hates it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks Kitten.. i'll research and see if that's something Gem would like.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE side pulls... that's where the Paso Fino people have rubbed off on me.... I've seen some pretty exquisite and beautiful sidepulls!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's if I can try to explain how it works. I used to ride my old trainer's pony in a hackamore. I don't know if you have a good basic understanding of how snaffle works so I will do my best.

The hackamore uses pressure the same way a bit leverage bit does but instead of working off the tongue, bars and the palate it works off the nose. It's to complicated to type out where the pressure goes and how it gets there but but putting upward pressure on the reins ends up putting pressure down on the nose, engaging the curb and pulling down on the poll.
What makes them dangerous is that that downward pressure puts pressure on the nose restricting breathing so all the pressure points combined causes the horse to lower his head and "relax" at the poll. Once the horse does that it releases the pressure off the nose and the restriction of the nose is removed putting the horse in the "comfort" zone so to speak.

They can be great devices in the right hands, on the right horse but I would not use it for the sake of changing your horse from a bit to this device, not unless there isnt another option and you are having problems.


----------



## Fox Hollow Deb (Jun 22, 2008)

you can also use an "english" hackamore, which has a soft noseband and shorter shanks. I used one for years. The longer shank hard nosed mechanical ones can be too strong in the wrong hands. It depends on the rider.
I personally prefer bosals or side pulls. Side pulls work better for direct reining. I used one for a year or two while starting one horse in a snaffle, using it to teach the direct rein.

My mare goes fine in a hackamore, she is very light in it. Even in the hackamore she reminds me to use legs and seat first, then hands. If I hold the reins a little too snug she'll get tight, toss her head, pin her ears. Using a bosal type you can work on very soft subtle rein signals along with your seat cues.
Using a hackamore, you never have to worry about the bit pinching, about your hands jamming them over a jump or down a hill. You don't have to warm the bit in the winter or clean the gunk off it. Many horses are more relaxed in one, mine is.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I use Dr. Cook's Bitless Bridle. Mechanical hackamores work great as do bosals. As with a bitted, you need to be aware of your hands. Any bit/bitless can be dangerous in the wrong hands.

What is your horse doing that leads you to believe he might do better bitless?

I know with my draft he was real fussy in just about ever bit I tried with him. I finally gave up and went back to riding him in his halter (I broke him using his halter because I couldn't find a 6" bit). I found Dr. Cook's bridle and he's just done exceellent with it.

Much more relaxed.


----------



## Einsam (Jun 6, 2008)

so either a bit or hackamore can be severe and damage the horse. if used improperly, a bit can break a horse's molars. if used/fitted improperly, i hackamore and cut off breathing or even break that little bone that comes between the nostrils.

and there are other options before totally eliminating a bit. there are much softer bits. for example: 


the waterford... which doesn't allow the horse to lean into the bit and is not very severe due to the many breaks in it.










a rubber mullen mouth... which has a mouth piece made entirely of rubber.











but for either of these bits, you need to have a pretty obient horse with good communication

and then there are your happy mouth bits which are softer than regular metal bits but don't require as much obedience in the horse.

i don't see any reason why you couldn't consider one of these before taking the bit away entirely =]


----------

